# Mel Bay's Modern Guitar Method



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

So I've finally decided to seriously learn to read music. I know some basic theory, I know the names of the notes on the staff, I know time sigs, etc., but I can't read a piece of music. I found boos 1-3 of Mel Bay's modern guitar method at a yard sale. There's NO TAB. I'm actually beginning to get it! And it's really not that hard (yet). I wish I'd done this years ago.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Kudos to you. And, yes, if you work through it step by step its not very hard.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

A lot of people have learned from those books--they aren't the ones I learned from, but they do work.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Funny video*

[video=youtube;JIz7fw8FE7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIz7fw8FE7g[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

How is it coming? Thing about notes vs tab is that tab usually gives you no sense of timing for the notes.. 

I can read notes but not on guitar.. Working on the classic ...Take 5...in a hybrid kind of way.. took a piece of sheet music for the trombone and figured it out not for note. Cheated and downloaded some tabs for the second half. After learning the second half I reviewed the tabs for the first have and I seemed to come up with a better fingering arrangement in my own . haha 
The chords were a bit easier after a kick start from Mooh.... now if I can get the speed up.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Keep going on. As you already know, it's not that difficult, it will come with regular practice.


----------



## StringNavigator (May 15, 2021)

Simply the best! No matter what one is doing, pick up Mel Bay's Modern Guitar Method at least as a sideline. It's graded to prevent frustration, as is William Leavitt's Modern Method For Guitar. They both go well together. If Leavitt's Method is difficult for you at the beginning, it's because you never worked Mel Bay's Method first. The Mel Bay No.1 prepares you well to play the chords in the first part of Leavitt's. Mel Bay's Mastering The Guitar is good, too, but I can't remember where they are, right now. Always remember to count in quavers (eighth notes) by alternately tapping your foot: 1 & 2 & 3 & 4 &.The toe goes down on 1 2 3 4 and up on the &'s. Even on longer notes, count the measures in eighth notes. Keeps it consistent. If you tap the toe and be persistent, all will fall into place.


----------

